# Drivers side rear view mirror 2003 a6



## ac19761 (Sep 26, 2008)

hi is it a big deal to replce the glass on my mirror,any inf. would be much appreciated.
thanks
fc


----------



## lancek1028 (Jul 30, 2010)

*Take a look here, its a Vdub, but the Audi may work the same?*

I would try contacting ECS to be sure.

http://vimeo.com/15363411


----------



## ac19761 (Sep 26, 2008)

thanks bud,will take a look.


----------

